# Oh God Not Again



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK

Again my derailleur hanger broke

Damn it, I dunno what happened but my d.h. broke and also my chain looks pretty messed up. I'm starting to believe my crank or my casette has some bent teeth or something because it looked it was a mixture of torque and maybe hitting something.

Measuring the damage I need new d.h., new RD chicote, new chain and maybe casette replacement.

Any thoughts? I'm off the bike for a while now I'm too pissed off.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

¿Porqué no te mandas tornear una en acero dulce?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> ¿Porqué no te mandas tornear una en acero dulce?


because if he does whatever he did to brake his aluminum D.H. again, the steel one wont brake but his frame will. (unless his frame is steel)


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Yo conosco alguien que las hace de aluminio chido, no lo veo hace mucho pero tengo su phone
Para que bici es?


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

El acero dulce es mucho menos rígido que algunos aluminios... o en su defecto de alguna aleación que sea más flexible aunque no tan rígida, para que se doble... Digo.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Si tu cadena no es muy vieja yo tengo eslabones para que no tengas que cambiarla y chicotes tambien, nadamas hay que conseguir los pernos de cadena.
saludos.. :crazy:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> El acero dulce es mucho menos rígido que algunos aluminios... o en su defecto de alguna aleación que sea más flexible aunque no tan rígida, para que se doble... Digo.


ok, por acero dulce te referias a algun tipo especial de aleación?? o simple acero? ... o acero con azucar? jajaja 

si es el caso de algun acero especial si, puede ser buena opción, siempre y cuando se doble antes que el cuadro.


----------



## Paladin (Aug 7, 2006)

*Wtf?*

No puedo caminar mas, mi aprietan mucho los zapatos.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Según tengo entendido es más rígido y ligero que el hierro, pero más suave y flexible que el que usa en cualquier herraienta. Digo, no sé mucho de metalurgía, igual y alguien sabe mucho más del asunto.
Te lo comento porque hace algunos años, cuando sólo tenía mi cuadrito Oria, el temor qeu romper la pata no reemplazable de mi bici me hizo investiguar un poco al respecto y eso fué lo que encontré.
Te repito, igual y alguien que sepa más de metales te puede recomendar algunaaleación especial de acero muy suave que sea fácil de doblar y desdoblar.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Bummer, that really sucks!!!:madmax: 

As a recommendation for the future though, always get DHs in pairs (or even a set of three); that's what I do. That way, you don't have to stop riding when a DH breaks. In my case for example, I am using my spare right now and at the same time shoping for another pair.

Hope it doesn't take you too long to find a replacement.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Más o menos, ¿cuántas DH rompen en un año?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Paladin said:


> No puedo caminar mas, mi aprietan mucho los zapatos.


haha wtf? :skep:

That sucks.... I dread the day when my dh breaks. Maybe karma will protect me, since my rim is fcucked up and my crank has a helicoil (which is apparently stopping the pedal from being changed) :crazy:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I think I'll go tomorrow to Casa Leo so they do one more. It sucks 250 every time that piece of shiat breaks. I think it may have to do with my multiplicacion or with the chain. I have enough HG50 links but I do not trust this chain anymore, It is very flexy and the pins break very easy.

250 of patita
80 of KHC chain
25 of chicote

and some for further evaluation of the bike, it really sucks!!!

I dont have money for a 2nd pair of patitas and now I got a sweet deal on a fork. Lemme tell you about it but dont steal it!!

I talked to Chad at redbarnbicycles and he is willing to sell a slightly used 2006 Marzocchi 66 SL for 350 bucks. Thats my money goal but with thse problems its 50 bucks sub.

I dunno what to do and even though the 66 is a sweet offer I would still had to buy a new front 20mm hub and the bike will weigh 1.5kg more.

Maybe I can buy the 66 SL, sell it here for 6-7k pesos and buy a z1 light or something 

Anyone wants to lend me some money? jk jk


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

anteopolis said:


> Más o menos, ¿cuántas DH rompen en un año?


Yo no he roto ni una en 1 año y medio
Segun yo es masomenos de suerte...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

La suerte no existe. Es cosa de no chocar contra objetos, tener buena transmision y tu bici en buen estado. La mia de seguro tenia la multiplicacion y la cadena mal.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Que bici tienes tacubaya?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Una Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira 17", Stock excepto desviador XT y pedales Wellgo de BMX-DH.

Ojala que en 1 o 2 meses tenga una z1 o un 66


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

y Casa Felix no tiene la patita?
Creo ellos son los distribuidores de I.H. no?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Es Casa Leo y no, ellos distribuyen Mavic y DT Swiss pero tienen una torneria.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> La suerte no existe. Es cosa de no chocar contra objetos, tener buena transmision y tu bici en buen estado. La mia de seguro tenia la multiplicacion y la cadena mal.


Casi seguro que es eso. Nada como remplazar la patita junto con la cadena y ajustar bien los cambios. En mi caso creo que es de dos, un mal ajuste de la linea de la cadena, o una mala tecnica de cambio + una cadena chafa + una bici muy pesada... en fin, estoy tratando de hacerme de unos hangers de NorthShoreBillet.com. Hoy hable con ellos y aunque no venden directo a consumidores, me dieron un tip de como conseguirlos. Echal un ojo y si te late y tienen el que necesitas, pides uno junto con mi envio.

EDIT: btw, el precio que Chad te da es muy bueno, y he oido maravillas de la SL ( de aire , pero muuuy confiable para FR). Chad es muy bueno tambien, le compre a el mi 66. Aunque el envio si sale como en 40 USD o algo asi.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Wow ritopc esa pagina esta de poca , las patas de cambio se ven muy bien hechas y los cranks estan de no maaaaaaaaaa....
Tienes un link donde tengan precios y venta al publico?
Thx..* :eekster:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe something is out of whack like you said at the begining. Do you know if it happens always when you`re on the same ring up front? What would it cost to replace your chain and cassette? Maybe the rings too- none of that is very expensive. It might be that nothing else is wrong but it must be a real bummer to keep having the same thing happen. Anyway, sorry to hear it. And I`m glad I ride XC! It seems a lot cheaper!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Gambox said:


> *Wow ritopc esa pagina esta de poca , las patas de cambio se ven muy bien hechas y los cranks estan de no maaaaaaaaaa....
> Tienes un link donde tengan precios y venta al publico?
> Thx..* :eekster:


Hijole, la verdad no.. pero se que las patitas cuestran como $19 canadienses. Dale un google como "cranks NSB", o algo parecido. Yo asi encontre donde venden las patitas.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Attaching to the end of your rear skewer, it connects your deraileur to your axle, increasing the overall stiffness of the deraileur and hanger tremendously. Feel free to ride aggressively around the roots and rocks again, not having to worry about a delicate deraileur hanger!

Link here<-------


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ouch... that sucks, Tacu.

But yeah, it may be a bunch of stuff.

Check the cassette. It may be bent, but it can be straightened if so. Same with chainrings. But I'd look more at chainsuck problems, which are related to chainline, imprefections on rings, etc.

You can do a SS meanwhile to not stop riding and get the hanger made at Casa Leo. Price sounds pretty similar to what you'd pay for retail.

I've never broke one, but then I'm a wuss and a light one.

Specialized makes a hanger protector too, but it seems close in price to that of NSB and not nearly as nice.

It's very frustrating when you get the money to get something for the bike and then, suddenly some sheit happens elsewhere and you have to put money to attend that urgency. Been there, done that. But heck, if we want to play, we gotta pay.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> EDIT: btw, el precio que Chad te da es muy bueno, y he oido maravillas de la SL ( de aire , pero muuuy confiable para FR). Chad es muy bueno tambien, le compre a el mi 66. Aunque el envio si sale como en 40 USD o algo asi.


Hmmm, a mi me ofreció un 66rc2x por $475 (cuanto te costo a ti Ritopc?). Suena bien, aunque no se si la bici quedaria muy "chopper" con esa cosota. :skep: Me faltaria algo para juntar esa cantidad de dinero, asi que creo que es tiempo de vender algunas cosas para una buena causa..... Oye warp, me puedes dar unos tips de como te "vendes" en la zona rosa??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Oye warp, me puedes dar unos tips de como te "vendes" en la zona rosa??


Yo ando por San Pablo, no tengo tanto cache....

Al Mada le va mejor en la Zona Rosa... el sabe...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A ritopc le costo 575 con shipping incluido, o me equivoco?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> A ritopc le costo 575 con shipping incluido, o me equivoco?


Chad tiene precios increibles. Yo voy a pedir unos Louise pronto... definitivamente el mejor precio que pdria haber conseguido.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmmm, a mi me ofreció un 66rc2x por $475 (cuanto te costo a ti Ritopc?). Suena bien, aunque no se si la bici quedaria muy "chopper" con esa cosota. :skep: Me faltaria algo para juntar esa cantidad de dinero, asi que creo que es tiempo de vender algunas cosas para una buena causa..... Oye warp, me puedes dar unos tips de como te "vendes" en la zona rosa??


Hijoles... nada mas la pregunta me pone de malas.. ni modo eso me pasa por ansioso. A mi me la dejo en $575.. el mejor precio que habia en su momento. Bueno la verdad es que son los mejore 575 que he gastado en cosas de la cleta! hicieron un mundo de diferencia. 475 se me hace un excelente precio para las prestaciones de la horquilla. Recuerdo cuendo ya mucho tiempo atras pague $3800 por una envidiable Duke...:nono: ese si fue dinero mal gastado:madman: :madmax:

En pocas palabras... comprala YA, asi tengas que vender la Bici de Tacubaya para poderla financiar


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Hijoles... nada mas la pregunta me pone de malas.. ni modo eso me pasa por ansioso. A mi me la dejo en $575.. el mejor precio que habia en su momento. Bueno la verdad es que son los mejore 575 que he gastado en cosas de la cleta! hicieron un mundo de diferencia. 475 se me hace un excelente precio para las prestaciones de la horquilla. Recuerdo cuendo ya mucho tiempo atras pague $3800 por una envidiable Duke...:nono: ese si fue dinero mal gastado:madman: :madmax:
> 
> En pocas palabras... comprala YA, asi tengas que vender la Bici de Tacubaya para poderla financiar


Si... se me antoja muchisimo ese 66. Despues de usar el tuyo (que ni estaba tuneado a mi peso ni breakeado in todavia) no me imagino que chingon estaría. De hecho, nunca pense que podría conseguir uno tan pronto, siempre lo veía como "ay como me gustaria tener ese 66".  
Lo único que me preocupa es que he escuchado que en algunos cuadros pega con el tubo diagonal....
La proxima ves que vayas a SNT me dejas masomenos medir tu 66 ritopc??
Si no queda entonces tendre que comprar un z1frsl posiblemente.....
Aaaaaagh ya quiero un fork weno! :madman: Si esque llego a comprar el 66 me voy a quedar completamente sin un centavo


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> A ritopc le costo 575 con shipping incluido, o me equivoco?


Nop, el envio incluido aplicaba a EU unicamente. Pague 40 USD de envio. Estuvo en mi poder en 7 dias.


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> Again my derailleur hanger broke
> 
> ...


i had a similar issue,with one of my bikes,i broke 3 der. hangers,the bike shop and the rep from giant could not figure out what the problem was,frame,pivots everything looked fine.but in the mean while i keep on breaking the damn things,so finally i happen to mention this to a bike shop guy(while i'm buying my spare der. hanger,that i keep in my camel back).this guy told me to look for some sort of metal residue on the frame that may be applying cutting forces to the hanger,combined with the torque from the pedaling forces,eventually will make the hanger snap.
so i got the der. hanger off the bike and inspected the frame for metal residue,and i found this spot where,when the first hanger broke,scratch the frame and left a sharp edge along the line of the scratch.it was quite small,i'm thinking no way that little sharp edge is responsible for this problems,but i guessed it was.so i got a small metal file and filed the sharp edge off,until it was nothing but smooth metal,then i put the hanger and der. back on the bike,tuned the shifting and been riding that bike for about ten months now and no problems(knock on wood thou)and actually been riding that bike pretty agresively,and no issues so far,like i said knock on wood .well i hope this help.peace
RCC.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

RCC said:


> i had a similar issue,with one of my bikes,i broke 3 der. hangers,the bike shop and the rep from giant could not figure out what the problem was,frame,pivots everything looked fine.but in the mean while i keep on breaking the damn things,so finally i happen to mention this to a bike shop guy(while i'm buying my spare der. hanger,that i keep in my camel back).this guy told me to look for some sort of metal residue on the frame that may be applying cutting forces to the hanger,combined with the torque from the pedaling forces,eventually will make the hanger snap.
> so i got the der. hanger off the bike and inspected the frame for metal residue,and i found this spot where,when the first hanger broke,scratch the frame and left a sharp edge along the line of the scratch.it was quite small,i'm thinking no way that little sharp edge is responsible for this problems,but i guessed it was.so i got a small metal file and filed the sharp edge off,until it was nothing but smooth metal,then i put the hanger and der. back on the bike,tuned the shifting and been riding that bike for about ten months now and no problems(knock on wood thou)and actually been riding that bike pretty agresively,and no issues so far,like i said knock on wood .well i hope this help.peace
> RCC.


Thanks for the tip, I'll do that right now.


----------

